# Reduced speed limit on single carriageway roads



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The government is considering reducing the speed limit from 100 to 90 kph on regular two-lane roads with an _arcén_ (demarcated 1m strip on the side of the road), because 75% of traffic fatalities occur on these roads. 

On roads without an _arcén_ it is already 90 kph, I think.

If approved the law could be implemented before the election. They have ruled out changing the 120 kph limit on dual carriageways again.

En carretera, a 90 kilómetros por hora · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our new PP Alcalde has petitioned for the 100kph limit to be reintroduced.....with much public support, it seems.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Our new PP Alcalde has petitioned for the 100kph limit to be reintroduced.....with much public support, it seems.


On dual carriageways?

I noticed when we went to Malaga city the other week that a large portion of the A7 passing by Estepona was 100 kph. The road surface was appalling.


----------

